# No personality



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone here have a tiel with no personality? My tiel doesn't talk, he will whistle on occasion, he shrieks when I take him out of the cage...he will perch on top of the cage if I open the door. He doesn't particularly like scritches, but will tolerate them if he has pin feathers, otherwise, he just wants to be on my shoulder (but only cause it's the highest perch, not because he LIKES to be there, he would go to something higher in a heartbeat). He won't play on the play gym, but just stands there. He won't play with the toys in his cage, but will climb around the cage from time to time. I know he's not sick at this point, because he had actually gotten sick, has been on antibiotics, is all better now...that's just him. Is this a normal thing?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Cockatiels have different feelings and very different personalities. My cockatiel is the cheekiest thing on earth  But we was looking after a cockatiel called Bruce in July 07, he never played with his toys, just climbed around a few times, and he hated being touched but would sit on your hand if knee. 
But then again he would fly back to his cage again and again and again, he would rather be inside his cage. 
So your cockatiel has a personality that you would have thought a cockatiel wouldn't have, so it is normal because just like people they have different attitudes. 
So don't be worried just love him they way he is, you could change him alot with the advise on this forum.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got 4 females in my living room who do nothing but sit like a bump on a log, they won't play with anything, they will let us pet them when they want petted/scratched etc. But to just go up to them and scratch them - That doesn't happen they scurry away
2 of them love to share of food with us, on occasion - more so with my b/f then me - but I blame that all on our Quaker - they watch him fly from his cage to my b/f to get dinner - so they started doing it with my b/f as well, With Me they only come after my food if they're already sitting on the back of the couch (which doesn't bother me any lol)

then i've got some rescued tiels in my daughters room they don't do anything either but they're still settling in and are scared of people ( they were used as breeders and no human interaction occured)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Just like people, all tiels have their own personality. If you've made sure he is no longer sick then that's just the way he is. Love him unconditionally.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How about a friend for him? Most tiels are fine on their own, but maybe yours is suffering a little on his own. It doesn't have to another tiel, maybe just a budgie - just so he has someone to sing to and interact with.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Getting a friend could help but don't count on it...lol My Georgie is a little like that she prefers her cage to us humans or the other tiels she is basically solitary she likes to be on her own and we respect that when she is ready for company she lets us know when we do take her out she flys right back to her cage and will sit on top of it, she hisses if anyone gets to close getting another tiel didn't help her its just one more person to annoy her...lol  like the others said they all have there own personalities just like us humans.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I've also got 4 different personalities! It After Boomers' sister died, he quit talking for quite a while. Finally he started to gibber, and eventually say words. However, he was still boring. He's sit quietly on me, and he'd walk around a little, but it was nothing "special" like I'd heard about. I got a rescue (Birdie) and she was EVIL. She bit for blood. But she would take fresh food from my hand. She taught Boomer to do so also! That made Boomer a more "interesting" bird.

Then I acquired 2 more, and they all live together now, and of course that made Birdie realize she better be nice, or she'll get no attention because all the others are nice.  I guess you just have to give them time to adjust to you and stuff. I've had Birdie about 6 months now, and she's a completely different bird now. She went from an evil blood biter to the only one in my flock who will ask for a head pet.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, I DO love him, lots! I know I sounded like I was complaining...I was just making sure he's normal! So I guess I shouldn't have said NO personality, but grumpy old man personality! Tee hee! I have another tiel and a green cheek, so he has friends...and he's the BOSS! The other tiel talks and whistles all day, saying "Silly bird, wolf whistle, silly bird," over and over...my green cheek will yell, "QUIT IT!" and back and forth they will go....
then Buddy will give one loud squawk, ruffle his feathers, and get back to his grumpy man pose...
and all is quiet! 
It's actually very entertaining to watch.
When Buddy was sick, they would just go at each other, back and forth, and poor, sick Buddy, sat in his heated cage, with his blanket, looking all miserable. I knew when he was feeling better because he started taking charge again! =)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha!!! That sounds adorable with Buddy making the others shut their beaks.  It would seem that he has his very own personality, and he's lovable in his own way.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe... Buddy sounds like quite the character even if he is a grumpy old man...lol he should meet my Georgie she is a grumpy old lady


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Buddy sounds like he is his own personality. At least he has an original attitude *


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

when i first got my tiel it was very inactive but i suppose it was the shock of change but then all of a sudden he began to use toys and now he spends half the day upside down on in his new rope perch singing cockatiel songs


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

i would love to see a video of THAT! A cockatiel hanging upside down from a rope and singing! Too funny! =)


----------

